
PartyGaming founder to pay out $300m - peter123
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/cd7e0ab2-caf2-11dd-87d7-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1
======
mattmaroon
I've met the unfortunately named Mr. Dikshit and he was a bit of a douche. He
was splashing around chips and bragging about how rich he was. So while I hate
to see this happen to the industry, especially given that what they did
probably wasn't illegal, I have a hard time feeling sorry for him in
particular.

------
pwim
Change Authorised=false.html to Authorised=true.html to read the article
without signing up.

~~~
helveticaman
This is a knock against FT's credibity. How can their business advice be
relied upon when they can't get the human resources together to make a paywall
instead of a payhurdle?

------
vaksel
why is online gambling illegal anyways?

~~~
burnout1540
Because Las Vegas casinos and their highly paid lobbyists want it to be
illegal. They'd actually prefer it to be illegal for anyone but them to run a
casino online, but having it be illegal for everyone is the next best option.

The government (both state and federal) would also prefer to get a cut of
gambling profits.

On a state level, the three states with the most explicit anti-online gaming
laws are three states with sizable casino operations: Nevada, Louisiana, and
California.

~~~
mattmaroon
Ironically they've largely reversed their opinions on that, especially now
that their occupancy rate is half of what it was a year ago. Now they want it
to be licensed and they want in on the action.

------
peter123
these guys were at some point richer (on paper) than the google guys, when
their stock price was inflated.

~~~
mattmaroon
Their stock price was never really that high relative to earnings. The threat
of U.S. government action kept it in check. That company was making eBay like
profits with even better margins and their growth was strong.

------
zandorg
Let's hope he doesn't try doubling up at roulette to win it all back...

